Ask HN: Who have the best paying (tech related) affiliate programs? - softwareqrafter
======
fairpx
I think OP is asking for products/businesses who are providing an affiliate
program. The word 'best' should probably be translated to: "who pays the
highest commission".

------
thenomad
You might want to look through ShareASale's catalog - they have a lot of tech-
related affiliate programs running through their system, and you'll be able to
compare them.

------
cm2012
You're not going to find a successful affiliate marketer willing to share his
or her niche.

